# Both tubes blocked in November - I just got a BFP!!! Help!!



## Spoony (Nov 14, 2011)

OMG I'm totally freaking here.... please calm me down

In nov I had a dye lap and was told both tubes blocked and can only go for IVF.

I had 1st ivf consultation early June.

I havent come on for weeks and weeks and had all the period symptoms.  I just did a test and its a BFP!!!!
(my 1st ever in my life)
How is this possible with blocked tubes?  is there more chance of eptopic? I'm going to docs first thing

I'm shaking like a leaf...

Please advise if you havehad similar, or can offer any advice?


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi there

Wow! congratulations! what a shock eh! Sometimes a lap and dye can flush the tubes through so I would say this has happended and your little miracle made it through!
Make sure your dr refers you for an early scan to make sure everything is all OK and in the right place.

Congrats and enjoy your pregnancy xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Spoony thats brilliant news - but as Artypants has said, these types of scans - because liquids are being flushed through the tubes can and do clear small blockages.... delighted for you.

Sheila


----------



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

Huge Congratulations Spoony ... I know its easy to say but my advice would be to try and stay as calm and stress free as possible, and visit your doctor for help and reassurance.
Did you get to the Drs today?

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Spoony (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello guys.

Thank you, I am so flabberghasted!.  It's a miracle, really is. 

Went to the docs this morning, he believes I'm 6-7 weeks.  As I was diagnosed with blocked tubes (no spill at all) he has booked me in for an early scan tomorrow morning.  If little prawn is settled in my womb, we're safe, if not then he said ectopic is highly likely (as it would've moved to the womb by now).

I am not having any pain or abdomen tenderness so thats a good sign.

What the doctor did say - and just to give a little inspiration to ladies suffering a similar thing - he said the tubes can spasm during a lap.  That doesn't explain the difficulties for the last 5 years though, but it kind of makes sense.

Fingers crossed for tomorrow that little prawn is nice and warm and snuggly in the womb


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Got everything crossed for you and prawn Spoony - but it's good news that you're not suffering with any pains - please keep us posted 
Best wishes 
Sheila


----------



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

Also have everything crossed for you! Will be hoping and praying for you tomorrow.x


----------



## Spoony (Nov 14, 2011)

Great news. Prawn is growing nicely in my womb in the right place and has a strong healthy heartbeat.

I have been given a miracle and am very greatful.

My father passed away last month and I truely believe with death comes life, and perhaps I wasnt thinking about my "infertility" as I had other things on my mind... and BAM, life was created.

Thank you for your prayers and wishes, they helped massively and worked  xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Spoony - I'm absolutely elated for you, I know how hard it is to cope with losing a loved one soo close, but I'm right with you on your thoughts on life and death ..... maybe your little miracle is your Dads way of sending you a gift to remember him by (a little blue prawn perhaps!).  My Mam came to me in a dream 2 years after her death and told me there was going to be another little girl in the family, and what name she should be called - so I warned my sister that daughter number 4 could be just around the corner....and the significance of the name, it was my Nannas middle name - which I didn't know at the time!!

Hugs and best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Annie01 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Spoony, 

Just read your news - I'm so happy for you   

Reading your story has given me hope as my Dad passed away suddenly a couple of years ago - he was my best friend in the whole wide world and I miss him every day  Sometimes I wonder if the fact I'm still grieving is contributing towards our 'unexplained' problems - but reading your news (and your story Sheliaweb) has given me some positive hope - thank you.

So happy for you Spoony xx


----------



## tourmaline (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow, Spoony, that's amazing!


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow Congrats Spoony, Just been reading your story, How are you, is everything going well?
I am sorry to hear about your dad, sad times but I think your theory of being pre-occupied may be right.


----------



## Crimsonrose (Aug 19, 2012)

Great to see.

Hope for everyone.

Miracle, send us some of that baby dust!! X


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Wow Spoony congrats just saw your post thisis a true blessing from God send some baby dust our way. As i also have blocked tubes from now on will keep trying as you are a testimony there is hope


----------



## auntydanni (Nov 26, 2012)

hi spoony,
Just seen your post and it has given me some hope, i have been recently diagnosed with 2 blocked tubes but we tried again when signs of O came this month and I am still hoping for a little miracle. AF not arrived and bbs v sore but trying not to get my hopes up!

Congratulations on your BFP, maybe you could keep us posted on your progress? 

Miracles do happen!  

Danielle xx


----------

